# GPS Units For Bikepacking



## dstorjoh (Aug 4, 2010)

I was wondering what GPS units work best for bikepacking, with regard to weight, capabilities, battery life. With regard to batteries do you recharge the unit on the trail with a usb charger or just replace the batteries? Or do the batteries last 3-4 weeks?

At one time I had a Garmin 305 but the batteries rarely lasted more than 3 hours . I wouldn't use one of these on the trail obviously, but this is my experience with GPS.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of the eTrex 10/20/30 series. Long battery life--and you can choose to use rechargeables, disposables, super-long-life lithiums, regular alkalines, etc. You'll get about two days out of set of disposable lithium batteries--which is far better than any other GPS. Alkalines last about 24 hours. Rechargeables last anywhere from 15-40 hours, depending on the battery type.

I'm less of a fan of touch-screen GPS units. Hard to use one-handed while riding. Far easier to just click an old-fashioned button.


----------



## druidh (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm rocking the Dakota 20 for off-road riding. 

Runs off AAs, so easy to keep a few spare. I get 10-12 hrs or so from a set of NiMh rechargables.

I was a bit worried about the useability of the touch screen but it seems to work out just fine.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

TobyGadd said:


> I'm a fan of the eTrex 10/20/30 series. Long battery life--and you can choose to use rechargeables, disposables, super-long-life lithiums, regular alkalines, etc. You'll get about two days out of set of disposable lithium batteries--which is far better than any other GPS. Alkalines last about 24 hours. Rechargeables last anywhere from 15-40 hours, depending on the battery type.
> 
> I'm less of a fan of touch-screen GPS units. Hard to use one-handed while riding. Far easier to just click an old-fashioned button.


^^ Toby is right on... I have the etrex 30 and although it has a few quirky things, in general, I really like it. I actually bikepacked a few times with my 305 and just brought along an energizer battery unit to recharge it....that worked well for an overnight where I didn't need any major route finding.


----------



## dstorjoh (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you for all the information. Once I get a unit, do I have to figure out how to mount it to the handlebars or is there hardware to do this?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it also depends on what else you need the GPS for, I have been doing quite a bit of road and XC training recently, So I got a Garmin edge 800, decent battery life, light weight and easily charged off a dynohub (I use a SON) when bikepacking. If just for the road I would have gone for the Edge 500, just for touring / bikepacking probably an etrex.
The Garmin is mounting is pretty slick - rubber bands on steroids and a tiny little plastic mount - it looks flimsy but I have never had an issue with it - so far


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

SimpleJon said:


> I think it also depends on what else you need the GPS for, I have been doing quite a bit of road and XC training recently, So I got a Garmin edge 800, decent battery life, light weight and easily charged off a dynohub (I use a SON) when bikepacking. If just for the road I would have gone for the Edge 500, just for touring / bikepacking probably an etrex.
> The Garmin is mounting is pretty slick - rubber bands on steroids and a tiny little plastic mount - it looks flimsy but I have never had an issue with it - so far


The Edge 500 has buttons on the side, while the 800 has the touch screen. This isn't an issue until you snap the little plastic tabs off the back because you're pushing the side buttons on the unit and not supporting it. Basically you can use the 500 just fine without snapping the tabs, but you'll probably only be able to do it well while stopped. You can read more about it here. I was lucky; I bought my unit at REI and could return it, no charge. Because of the touch screen, this is not an issue on the 800.

The battery life on the Edge 800 suffers a lot when you run it in specific modes (anywhere between 8 and 14h, depending on what you're using it for) - 1s data recording, high back light, navigation, and on the map screen. You can charge it on the go, as SimpleJon mentioned, and because I don't have a generator hub my current plan is to use a variant of the MintyBoost USB charger off Instructables to give it a little extra boost on those longer rides.

IMO the Edge 800 gets two thumbs up. There used to be a glitch where an erroneous DateTime from the satellites (corrupted data due to interference) would cause the GPS to crash when on the map screen, but they fixed that. Other than that, the battery life has been the only issue I've seen, and I bought one when they first came out.


----------



## Yoreskillz (Feb 10, 2011)

For the Garmin Edge 200, 500, 800 model units, check out the mount offered by K-Edge. They are out of stock due to overwhelming response and can be put on back-order if desired. No affiliation to the company, found out about it researching GPS units myself.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

I use my Garmin Edge 800 and currently have a dynamo hub on order for my MTB so that in combination with my PedalPower+ Super-i-Cable I can power my Edge 800 on hte go as well as my phone as needed and of course if desired run lights as well.

This is a photo of my Garmin Edge and the Super-i-Cable on my Surly Long Haul Trucker but I will replicate this setup on the mountain bike.










Andrew


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Yoreskillz said:


> For the Garmin Edge 200, 500, 800 model units, check out the mount offered by K-Edge.


Thanks for the link. I was aware of their camera mounts but not the Garmin mount.

Andrew


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

fitment of handhelds can vary widely depending on the sort of stem you have. they use a different mounting system than the Edges.

I use an Oregon, and I like the mounting system better. The back of the GPS where the mount attaches is aluminum. It's not breaking off like the little plastic tabs on the Edges, although I saw pics from a friend on Facebook who rebuilt those tabs with epoxy and filed them down to make his Edge work on the mount again. If any tabs break off, they will be on the plastic mount (cheaper to replace) and not the GPS.

But the mount for the handhelds is longer. They don't work well with shorter and/or steeper stems. They can be used on the handlebar without issue.

Unless you use a dynamo hub for charging your Edge, I think a handheld with user replaceable AA batteries is a better choice.

It's kinda ridiculous to use the GPS while actually riding, no matter what the interface. That's like texting and driving. I have no complaints about the use of the touch screen on my Oregon. a quick thumb swipe clears the dust just fine without screwing up the screen. the first touch activates the touchscreen before you can push any buttons, and a good swipe only registers as a single touch, which activates the backlight but does not activate any functions.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I run mine off an E work charger and a cache battery, I said simple - on hindsight there was a bit of fiddling to get it set up correctly, but since set up I have used on a couple of three or four day trips and it has been no issue at all.
This is not really bike pack related but where the Edge 800 really excels is getting the most out of training programs and improving lap times both MTB and road. Coupled with cadence and heart rate monitor (and a somewhat reasonable diet plan - if you ignore the odd beer) you can really analyze training programs and amend, I was amazed how quickly I improved my stamina and laptimes. If your don't want these features the Edge 800, then it may be a little expensive.
When I use it bikepacking I don't bother with all the gadgets - I think the etrex or Oregon is a better choice, if that's all you want it for - the battery life has been OK with all the bells and whistles disabled and used only as GPS / Map.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> Thanks for the link. I was aware of their camera mounts but not the Garmin mount.
> 
> Andrew


Be sure to check the bar diameter on the non-standard Garmin mounts whenever you buy these, and make sure you'll be happy with the final result. We discovered recently the Barfly mounts (and the K-Edge mounts, which are of similar design) are 31.8mm bars only; the guys that had 25.4 mm bar diameters all had to shim their handlebars to make them fit.



Aushiker said:


> I use my Garmin Edge 800 and currently have a dynamo hub on order for my MTB so that in combination with my PedalPower+ Super-i-Cable I can power my Edge 800 on hte go as well as my phone as needed and of course if desired run lights as well.
> 
> This is a photo of my Garmin Edge and the Super-i-Cable on my Surly Long Haul Trucker but I will replicate this setup on the mountain bike.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much how I plan to set mine up in the end. In the past few years a lot of integrated solutions like that have popped up as battery technology got a lot better. There are some minor differences related to my selection of light (Supernova E3, which has a DC out) and the battery pack using a USB output that allow slightly more flexible solutions, especially in the wiring department, but in general the same principle applies.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I have an older Garmin Etrex. It's been rugged and has good battery life. The screen is small and hard to read while riding unless the surface is smooth. When it dies I'll try and find something with a bigger brighter display.

For now it's fine.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> I use an Oregon, and I like the mounting system better. The back of the GPS where the mount attaches is aluminum. It's not breaking off like the little plastic tabs on the Edges, although I saw pics from a friend on Facebook who rebuilt those tabs with epoxy and filed them down to make his Edge work on the mount again. If any tabs break off, they will be on the plastic mount (cheaper to replace) and not the GPS.
> 
> But the mount for the handhelds is longer. They don't work well with shorter and/or steeper stems. They can be used on the handlebar without issue.
> 
> ...


I asked a coworker what he uses, and he also mentioned he uses an Oregon, for the same reasons mentioned above - mostly the mount and replaceable batteries. He added a side note that they are much cheaper too.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> It's kinda ridiculous to use the GPS while actually riding, no matter what the interface. That's like texting and driving. .


Everyone I know with a GPS on a bike uses it while riding. Just like drivers use their GPS units while driving.

You expect riders and drivers to pull over every time they want to tweak something about the info they are getting on their GPS? That will happen - *never*.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vikb said:


> Everyone I know with a GPS on a bike uses it while riding. Just like drivers use their GPS units while driving.
> 
> You expect riders and drivers to pull over every time they want to tweak something about the info they are getting on their GPS? That will happen - *never*.


Just because people do it doesn't make it bright. I do not mess with my GPS while riding. I will glance at it but I display all of the data fields I need at once. Switch to the map and I stop for that.

I do the same with the car GPS


----------



## WildHareAdventures (Jun 26, 2012)

No love for the ol' 60CSX? I've been into motorized offroad transpo for the past ten years and am now getting back on peddle power. I've been using a 60CSX with a Touratech mount on my motorcycles and it has served me well. Batteries last about 2.5 days of riding time, although one of the bennefits of having a gas engine is the alternator and that's what I normally use to power the unit. I mainly use the unit to follow tracks I've created or downloaded, as opposed to using it as a map. It is slow to load terrain when you scroll around. I'm not sure if the 62 series has improved this or not.

The Touratech mount might be a bit overkill for a bicycle, but they're well built, rock solid, and vibration dampening. I got the locking version, but there is a cheaper nonlocking version as well.


----------



## uzumati (Oct 5, 2008)

I used a Garmin GPSmap 60Cx with maps preloaded and switched to "red line" mode (turned detail off) to conserve battery in a brevet style event over summer. Good to have the option to turn on the loaded maps if required. Handlebar mount is cheap must have but make sure well secured as have heard horror stories of gps flying off at speed...


----------



## Turtle01 (Sep 20, 2005)

I also use a Garmin 60Csx. It is mounted with a RAM handlebar mount & cradle that is solid, secure, and the rubber ball mounts take out some vibration. My batteries, Duracell 2000mah low self discharge, lasted two-three days of use turned on for about 5-6 hours each day with full detail following tracks. I replaced them before they went all the way down though just in case. I like to flip between screens though to see all my data other than the map, so that may shorten the battery life as well.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I've had the Garmin 76Csx for a while but still haven't used it that much. I got it as a gift. I like it cause it's water proof and it floats and runs on AA batteries. It has a color screen and alot of overwhelming gadgets on it.I would of never bought it on my own cause it was like $500.00 but maybe I'll get around to using it before it becomes obsolete.


----------



## wavejim (Jul 15, 2011)

I used a 60 csx for a couple years and loved it. The wife let me upgrade when the 62 came out (got the S). Both units work well but battery use is better on the 62S as well as map scrolling (not sketchy) and sat reception is QUICK. When I first got the 62S I was on an extended hike and wanted to see how long I could nurse the batteries. I could go 5 miles with the machine off and flick it on to almost instant sat connection. Never came close to using the batteries during a 8 day period of on/off. Not very realistic when biking though.

I also use the RAM mounts. They seem a little flimsy but work OK, I haven't broken it. I did add some rubber shims (1/16" washers) on the bottom of the mount to improve the fit in the craddle.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

INABIL said:


> I've had the Garmin 76Csx for a while but still haven't used it that much. I got it as a gift. I like it cause it's water proof and it floats and runs on AA batteries. It has a color screen and alot of overwhelming gadgets on it.I would of never bought it on my own cause it was like $500.00 but maybe I'll get around to using it before it becomes obsolete.


I had the 76CSx for a long time before giving it away. I bought it for the same reasons you mention; the one thing I didn't like about it was comparable to unit size, the screen is quite small... however the precision and reception of the GPS antenna is exceptional, and I never had issues with it. EDIT: I also had a few issues operating it with gloves on, but it wasn't terrible. Just not great.

It did try to kill me once, but that was Garmin's map programmers at work, rather than the unit itself ("Turn left" There's a cliff there mate. "Turn left" That's a 100 ft dropoff in to complete darkness. I'm not turning left. "Turn left")


----------

